# Would introducing a hairless rat to two hairy rats be different?



## hyaena (Aug 1, 2011)

I was just wondering since I'd eventually like to get a hairless rat when I can find one. Is there anything else special that I should know about them?


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I have 2 hairless boys, and just intro'd them to my 2 newest furred rats. The hairless will get scratched and nipped worse than the furred because they dont have the hair to protect thir skin. Also hairless have a higher metabolism so they need more food. But basically their just like the furred  Also i would be careful on what bedding/litter you use, my boys got kinda itchy and their eyes got runny when they are on the carefresh paper bedding because it was kind of dusty, so they now use shredded newspaper. Good luck on a hairless, They are awesome


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Hairless are very prone to eye infections, dry skin, and are often wounded with cuts in simple play fights. MY poor hairless boy was so badly cut up he needed to be separated and I adopted a spayed sweet little old lady rat to be his snuggle buddy and not cut him up.

it's hit or miss really, I am sure all those cuts hurt, make sure if you intro a hairless to try and keep him as safe as possible, and I would not recommend it if you have very playful or sometimes aggressive rats

Mine as well as many others also usually need eyedrops at LEAST once in their life for dry eyes or mucky eyes. 

Hairless rats are not NOT rats I recommend for first time rat owners


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

keep in mind, though, that most standard "hairless" rats you will see in pet stores, classified adoptions, mills, etc. are actually double rex rats, who grow and lose fur at intervals. they have a sort of peach fuzz/patches of hair on their body and face (including their eyelashes) so they don't have such bad eye and skin issues. both hairless and double rex are also prone to dry and/or oily skin (buck grease). you can use a small amount of olive oil or aloe gel for dry skin, and unscented baby wipes or a damp cloth for the grease.


----------



## hyaena (Aug 1, 2011)

I've only seen "hairless" rats at Petsmart and it sounds like they might actually be double rex. That's interesting. I've never heard of that. Sounds like true hairless rats are a lot of work. I'm not a first time rat owner but this is the first time I've had more than one rat together. I was young and stupid once and didn't know they wanted friends. I thought they'd fight (which my 2 rats do in a playful sort of way). Good thing the single rats I had in the past spent lots of time with me since I didn't have much of a life. Anyways, thanks for the advice everybody.


----------

